# Umpire's Counters - Miniature Brass Bails



## magicniner (Dec 6, 2017)

The curves are turned using hand ground HSS form tools and each part also involves turning to both a left and a right hand right angle shoulder, add in parting off and that's 5 tool changes per part plus final finishing of the parted end in a smaller collet. 




The tools looked like this -


----------



## dlane (Dec 6, 2017)

Ok they look good , but what do they do


----------



## British Steel (Dec 6, 2017)

They're for counting balls in an over...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## magicniner (Dec 6, 2017)

Umpires at Cricket matches often use 6 tokens of some kind and transfer them between pockets or hands to keep track of how many balls have been bowled in the current over in the heat of the match! ;-) 
I had a request for a set of these in Titanium some years ago and hand ground the form tools which now sit in their holders awaiting another request, I had requests for two sets this week  
Regards, 
Nick


----------



## British Steel (Dec 7, 2017)

In the heat of the match - definitely needed, games can get so fast-paced and frantic 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## magu (Dec 7, 2017)

Ah, Cricket, another funny sport we Americans never really embraced.... they look great though, and that s a clever solution to keep track of what's going on.


----------

